# DVR records Dish VIP211 screensaver instead of shows -



## bhmorehead (Oct 27, 2006)

My new VIP211 automatically turns itself off after a while, and leaves a Dish logo screensaver wandering around the screen. It says "Press 'select' to continue".

If you don't send it a "select" first, it won't turn the video signal on and it won't change channels. I have already turned off the auto-off feature in the vip211 menus and that doesn't help. It still turns itself off and starts the screensaver. Has anyone figured out a hack or a workaround?
THANKS!


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

bhmorehead said:


> My new VIP211 automatically turns itself off after a while, and leaves a Dish logo screensaver wandering around the screen. It says "Press 'select' to continue".
> 
> If you don't send it a "select" first, it won't turn the video signal on and it won't change channels. I have already turned off the auto-off feature in the vip211 menus and that doesn't help. It still turns itself off and starts the screensaver. Has anyone figured out a hack or a workaround?
> THANKS!


Set your timers and turn it off yourself. When the timer fires, it will turn on, play the program, and turn off again.


----------



## Dieds (Nov 19, 2006)

I just got Dish and have the ViP211. Using it with a TiVo series 2. I also get the screen saver -- so if I set auto timer every three hours or so, should that do the trick?


----------



## morrira (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got TiVo Series 2 as well. Since I'm not using the receiver timer trigger feature, I set it up to turn on a 3:30 am and turn off at 3:00 am, effectively running 23 1/2 hrs per day. Pick a channel, any channel to have the timer turn on


----------



## dnman (Nov 25, 2006)

No. There is no need to mess with the timers. You need to go to System Setup -> Installation -> Inactivity/Power Off. That will shut off the screen saver.


----------



## morrira (Nov 21, 2006)

dnman said:


> No. There is no need to mess with the timers. You need to go to System Setup -> Installation -> Inactivity/Power Off. That will shut off the screen saver.


Actually, this didn't work for me. The screensaver still came on, so I did both (inactivity) plus set the timers. Works like a charm..


----------

